# Bundesverfassungsgericht verlängert erneut Schranken bei Vorratsdatenspeicherung



## Newsfeed (29 April 2009)

Das Gericht hat die erstmals im März 2008 beschlossenen und im Oktober 2008 erweiterten Auflagen zum eingeschränkten Zugriff auf verdachtsunabhängig vorgehaltene Verbindungs- und Standortdaten in der Telekommunikation um ein halbes Jahr verlängert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

